# De Rosa Corum for 200 lb. riders?



## skygodmatt

What do you think guys?

A Corum for a 37 yr. old 200 lb. aggressive but non-racer? Will it be laterally stiff enough for me? I'd like to maintain the "magic of steel" feel. I just sold by Giant TCR Carbon due to the fact I was grabbing my 2000 De Rosa Neo Pro ( Columbus Genius tubing ) when I really wanted to enjoy a ride rather than my Giant. 
Does the EOM tubing work as well as Genius?

---Matt


----------



## smokva

I'm around 200 lbs too and wonder the same thing about Titanio XS.
I guess you'll be OK with Corum....you might send an mail to staff at DeRosa factory, I think they'll know the best.


----------



## jaxxon

I contacted the importer about this same issue and they state the Corum (and Neo Primato) are the strongest frames in the Derosa catalogue and have a much higher weight limit of 105-110 KG. Mine is being built right now!


----------



## Mbikes67

*Neo Primato*

Love Mine
No flex, I'm 206 lbs. and would not trade the "feel of steel"

Congrats, Corum is a beauty


----------



## skygodmatt

Okay...thanks for the input guys


----------

